# problemas de compilación con glib-perl y gtk2-perl

## papu

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223 [1.222] 0 kB

```
>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 10) dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223

 * Glib-1.223.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Glib-1.223.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/image/

Can't locate ExtUtils/Depends.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl .) at (eval 6) line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 6) line 1.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.

    ExtUtils::Depends not installed

    ExtUtils::PkgConfig not installed

Please install these modules first and rerun 'perl Makefile.PL'.

 * ERROR: dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223 failed:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2676:  Called perl-module_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2329:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2387:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223/work/Glib-1.223'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/glib-perl-1.223, Log file:

```

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222 [1.203] 0 kB

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 9) dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222

 * Gtk2-1.222.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Gtk2-1.222.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/work/Gtk2-1.222 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/work/Gtk2-1.222 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

 * perl Makefile.PL PREFIX=/usr INSTALLDIRS=vendor INSTALLMAN3DIR=none DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/image/

Can't locate ExtUtils/Depends.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl .) at (eval 11) line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 11) line 1.

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.

    ExtUtils::Depends not installed

    ExtUtils::PkgConfig not installed

    Glib not installed

    Pango not installed

Please install these modules first and rerun 'perl Makefile.PL'.

 * ERROR: dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222 failed:

 *   Unable to build! (are you using USE="build"?)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2681:  Called perl-module_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2334:  Called perl-module_src_prep

 *   environment, line 2392:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               perl Makefile.PL "$@" <<< "${pm_echovar}" || die "Unable to build! (are you using USE=\"build\"?)";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222/work/Gtk2-1.222'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.222, Log file:
```

ambos paquetes llevan así un par de meses , no recuerdo si hace mucho que lo tengo instalados ni cuando se actualizaron por penúltima vez, alguna idea o alguien más le ocurre?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## man_jose

¿Has probado?

```

perl-cleaner --all

```

Saludos,

José M.

----------

## papu

 *man_jose wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado?
> 
> ```
> 
> perl-cleaner --all
> ...

 

ya se arreglo pero no me acuerdo como  :Very Happy: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## JotaCE

MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.

    ExtUtils::Depends not installed

    ExtUtils::PkgConfig not installed 

Seguramente cumpliste con el requisito de tener instalado ExtUtils-MakeMaker

Saludos!

----------

## papu

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> MakeMaker FATAL: prerequisites not found.
> 
>     ExtUtils::Depends not installed
> 
>     ExtUtils::PkgConfig not installed 
> ...

 

pues ahora mismo no recuerdo hay cosas que van mal y de repente se arreglan solas, es lo que tiene usar paquetes inestables supongo. 

Hace tiempo tube un grave problema con el dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a , parece ser es necesario para el uso del wget, y supongo bastantes cosas más, esta nueva versión causaba incompatibilidades y no podia meter ningun paquete nuevo en el sistema, al final bajé de versión como pude a 0.9.8o y wget volvió a funcionar, este paquete no voy actualizarlo nunca más juas juas.

saludos,adéu.

----------

